# Phenom Resurrection



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2012)

Well as some of you have seen I am working on getting my Phenom II rig back up and going. This rig will be deploying with me as a gaming rig.


Spec's as of now

Phenom II B97 (cooled by H70)
Asus CH3
2x4GB Wintech 1600 CL9 1.5v
2x32GB STT SSD's
BFG GTX 295 (single PCB)
EVGA GTX 295 (dual PCB 9800GT temp installed en-route via ebay)
Antec TPQ-850
undecided case...


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 30, 2012)

wow small table for triple monitor, im kinda afraid the 1st and the 3rd monitor will fall coz they are on the edge of table


----------



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> wow small table for triple monitor, im kinda afraid the 1st and the 3rd monitor will fall coz they are on the edge of table



They are pretty on the table even with the kiddo kicking it around they don't move. I need to pick up a newer ATi card to try out the multiscreen gaming.






In other news got the chip up to 4ghz stable. Will be trying for a bit more later.


----------



## ccrowe3 (Aug 30, 2012)

cdawall said:


> In other news got the chip up to 4ghz stable. Will be trying for a bit more later.




What settings and voltages did you use? I have the same chip and haven't gotten it above 3.8.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2012)

Looking good wall. How long will you be gone?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2012)

ccrowe3 said:


> What settings and voltages did you use? I have the same chip and haven't gotten it above 3.8.



1.525vcpu, 1.4vNB, 1.52vdimm






The cooling has some umph now...those are Nidec Beta V's which are about 255CFM...The center fans are hollow for shrouds. There are a couple other things done as well that you cannot see.



brandonwh64 said:


> Looking good wall. How long will you be gone?



6 Monthsish and thanks  It's going to be in a case when I leave don't worry


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2012)

Got a couple of benchmarks in remember no ram tweaking had been done...


----------



## cdawall (Sep 2, 2012)

Got my other drives up and running






Raid 0 on the pair of sammy 1TB F3's in red and 32GB STT UltraDrive ME's in blue. I assume the chipset is holding them back since they are quite a bit better in RA individual...


----------



## cdawall (Sep 11, 2012)

Installed in case






Swapped in the GTX 470 instead of the GTX295's. Got tired of the bugginess.


----------



## D007 (Sep 11, 2012)

Is that giant thing attached to the side of it a vent of some sorts? I have been thinking about doing something like that for ages to get the heat out of the house.. Living in Florida with the heat makes for bad ambient temps, with current hardware running as hot as it does.. I'm talking not about the last pic you posted, but the one before that.. Black thing with white tape or something. Looks like an exhaust vent.
Nice rig u got there though. 

Keep your head on a swivel Awall. ^^


----------



## cdawall (Sep 11, 2012)

D007 said:


> Is that giant thing attached to the side of it a vent of some sorts? I have been thinking about doing something like that for ages to get the heat out of the house.. Living in Florida with the heat makes for bad ambient temps, with current hardware running as hot as it does.. I'm talking not about the last pic you posted, but the one before that.. Black thing with white tape or something. Looks like an exhaust vent.
> Nice rig u got there though.
> 
> Keep your head on a swivel Awall. ^^



With the masking tape? I just have a pair of fans in push/pull the masking tape is around the 25mm fans I am using as a shroud to help seal up a little better to increase the static pressure.

thanks btw


----------

